# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دارو یا فیزیو؟؟توضیح جامع میخوام

## Amirsolhjoo

سلام دوستام من رتبم تو زیر گروه1 2850 و تو زیرگروه 2 3130 شده
خب همین دو تا محتمل دیگه؟؟
ب نظرتون دارو شهرستان بزنم یا فیزیو تهران؟؟
هر کدوم از این رشته ها چه ویژگی هایی دارند؟؟
میخوام مقایسه انجام شه مرسی

----------


## jungmin

منطقه ۱ هستید؟
اگه ۱ باشید احتمال داروی مازاد هم خیلی کم دارید
و همین طور احتمال فیزیو مازاد

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

منطقه 2 ام

----------


## yasser0411

هردوشون وابسته ان به شهر تون و علاقه تون
اگه دنبال پول هستین نگاه کنین اگه تو شهرتون دارو خونه زیاد بود به احتمال زیاد مجوز دارو خونه باز کردن رو نمیدن و باید برید کارخونه کار کنین که حقوقتون حدود 3 تومن میشه
و اگه داروخونه کم بود با احتمال زیاد مجوز میدن و میتونین دارو خونه باز کنین و اون موقع درآمدتون به خودتون ربط داره(اخلاق ، قیمت ، مکان دارو خونه ، موجودیت دارو)
فزیو هم اگه استخدام دولتی شین حقوقش 2 تومنه و بازکردن مطب و دادن مجوز هم بسته به تعداد فزیو شهرتون 
و اگه مطب باز کنی و یکم پر رو باشی (برای قرارداد با دکترها که مریض ها شون رو به مطب تو بفرستن) در آمدت حدود 10 ، 15 تومن میشه

----------


## Blackfire747

> سلام دوستام من رتبم تو زیر گروه1 2850 و تو زیرگروه 2 3130 شده
> خب همین دو تا محتمل دیگه؟؟
> ب نظرتون دارو شهرستان بزنم یا فیزیو تهران؟؟
> هر کدوم از این رشته ها چه ویژگی هایی دارند؟؟
> میخوام مقایسه انجام شه مرسی


فیزیو رو نمیدونم ولی دارو احتمالش خیلی کمه قبول شی

----------


## Blackfire747

> هردوشون وابسته ان به شهر تون و علاقه تون
> اگه دنبال پول هستین نگاه کنین اگه تو شهرتون دارو خونه زیاد بود به احتمال زیاد مجوز دارو خونه باز کردن رو نمیدن و باید برید کارخونه کار کنین که حقوقتون حدود 3 تومن میشه
> و اگه داروخونه کم بود با احتمال زیاد مجوز میدن و میتونین دارو خونه باز کنین و اون موقع درآمدتون به خودتون ربط داره(اخلاق ، قیمت ، مکان دارو خونه ، موجودیت دارو)
> فزیو هم اگه استخدام دولتی شین حقوقش 2 تومنه و بازکردن مطب و دادن مجوز هم بسته به تعداد فزیو شهرتون 
> و اگه مطب باز کنی و یکم پر رو باشی (برای قرارداد با دکترها که مریض ها شون رو به مطب تو بفرستن) در آمدت حدود 10 ، 15 تومن میشه


وات؟؟
دارو ماهی سه تومن؟
یعنی باور کردی اینو؟
الآن بعضی دانشجوها هستن که ماهی ده تومن در میارن(البته خیلی کار میکنن)
دوست خودم ترم 8 رو تازه تموم کرده ماهی 3 تا 4 تومن داره در میاره 
داروخونه هم بزنی بسته به موقعیتش درآمدش فرق داره
مثلن یکی از داروخونه های دور حرم امام رضا(ع) تو یک شبانه روز 120 میلیون فروش داشت
و بعضیاشون اصلن فروش ندارن
استخدام دولتی فیزیو هم فک نکنم دو تومن باشه
دو تومن رو به کاردانی فوریت میدن تازه بیشتر

----------


## Rashidiali50

سلام دوست عزيز...اول اين كه هر رشته ي دانشگاهي ويژگي ها و برتري هاي خودشو داره،پس من نميخوام بگم رشته دارو يا فيزيو كدوم بهتره چون هيچ رشته اي برتري نداره به رشته ي ديگه اي...اما از نظر درآمد و پرستيژ اجتماعي تقريبن اين دو تا تفاوت فاحشي دارن...من خودم دارو ميخونم ار نظر شغل و درآمد مطلوب تو اين رشته خيالت راحته...اين كه ميگن درآمد دو سه تومنه و تو هر كوچه داروخونه هست و اينا هم اصلن بهش توجه نكن...همين الان هم ما تو خيلي از مناطق محروم كشور نبود داروخونه داريم!تو شهر هاي بزرگ هم اينقدر داروخونه هست كه مسئول فني بخوان ك كسي بيكار نمونه!درآمد هم بستگي به منطقه از شيفتي حدود سه تومن در ماه شروع ميشه بسته به خودت داره كه روزانه يه شيفت يا دو شيفت يا سه شيفت بخواي كار كني!البته مسئول فني حدااقل درآمد رو در حيطه شغلي يك دكتر داروساز داره و راه هاي مختلفي تو اين رشته پيش روت هست.

----------

